# Park benches



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

After several travels this and last year, I have started to notice benches. These wonderful things that people make for you to sit on when you are in need of a break.









This one from Inks lake Texas


























This one in Oslo Norway









Train station in Sweden









This beast is from Blackwater falls state park in WV.

Now show me yours.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

They all have cigarette butts scattered around them here. I have no unusual park bench pictures to post right now, but you would be impressed by the behemoth in our local garden centre, I think it's about 28' long. Will take a photo next time I'm in there, but you may have to wait a while, as gardening sucks in my opinion. I like the Swedish one.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I really like wooden benches. They are among the simplest, yet most practical uses of wood.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

all good !


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

cutworm wins.

you can move it into the sun

or shade

those other ones are either fixed into a permanent spot, or by virtue of weight, cannot be moved by me


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I love the one from Oslo!
Thanks for sharing.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The canoe prow bench was made by a mate. He calls it " The Men's Debating Bench "




























The spindle back is made from an unloved pine board I kept running into at a big box store.




























The wire frame chairs must have been made in the thousands. I could go to the fleas today and pick up six today for around $10. They usually have ratty, rectangular upholstery and look a fright. One of the best sitting chairs I've been in.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I really like the canoe!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, he's a proper artist. It's all hand made, not because of a philosophical bent but because he only had a very limited kit when he started. I lent some gouges and a router later.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe,

Looking for benches on Lj's ran across this essay. Benches can be complicated, artistic, simple, but functional.

Thanks for posting.


----------

